# Living Poor In Style



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Oct 9, 2017)

I've been scouring thrift shops for this book as it's out of print. If anyone comes across it by accident please send me a PM. I'm sure a Goodwill or Salvation Army has it somewhere in this vast country. Lol


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 22, 2018)

I might just have to splurge and buy this damn book.


----------

